# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  "Kabatas" oscilografs

## abergs

Vingrinot pelēko vielu ASMā sanāca šitāds:


Iesākts vairāk kā gadu atpakaļ, tagad bija vairāk brīva laika "pieslīpēt" programmu.
Procis PIC16F877A  20MHz (izmantots pica ADC)
Displejs:http://www.melt.com.ru/files/file2176.jpg.
Mēģināju http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LCG12232A, bet acīmredzot "nokurināju"  ::  
Diapazoni:+/- 0,22V;2,2V;22 V vertikāli (cipari rāda līdz +/-0,35;3,5;35 V attiecīgi)
horizontāli:2;5;10;20;50;100;200;500 ms viss ekrāns.
Nospiežot "Z" pogu var pārbaudīt diodes,kontaktus,tinumus.
Nospiežot "H" pogu tiek nomērīts spriegums ,frekfence un apstādināta līkne.
Par pamatu ņemts http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/%7Est...les/gscope.zip.
Daži iekšskati:

Shema,plate,kods:
http://filehost.justfreespace.com/928SCOPE.rar
Pass:   tevalo

----------


## GuntisK

Jauki Aberg!   ::  Kāds frekvenču diapazons? Pats arī nesen saliku konstrukciju  (ne manu-tas ir tikai mēģinājums iepazīties ar kontrolieriem) uz ATMEGA16 un 128*64 pikseļu LCD displeja. Maksimālais var 20Khz signālu normāli novērot. Būs jāpaeksperimentē un kaut kā tā Fmax jāpaceļ... 
Pagaidām vēl tikai plates pa galdu vāļājas, būs korpusā jāieliek un tad foto arī šeit.   ::

----------


## abergs

> Maksimālais var 20Khz signālu normāli novērot.


 


> Kāds frekvenču diapazons?


 Analogajā daļā pie 20 KHz amplitūda krītas 1,5x - ieejas dalītājs bez F korekcijas, opis nav nekāds super.
Ciparu daļā - maksimālais ko šī PICa ADC spēj dot - 2ms dalīt ar 61 sampl.Varbūt mazliet var arī pacelt koriģējot kodu.
Paredzamā nākotnē nebūs laika ko uzlabot.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ja varētu tad izskaidrojiet man par tiem sempliem. Konstrukcija ko Es saliku ir max 200KSPS. Ko ar viņiem mēra, cik tas daudz? Sorry par šādu ņubiku jautājumu, bet man tas interesē...

----------


## Delfins

ksps = kilo-samples per second

----------


## GuntisK

Tātad 200KSPS ir 200 tūkstoši semplu sekundē? Tas ir-tik reižu sekundē tiek nolasīta vērtība?

----------


## karloslv

Tev jāpalasa teorija, ja gribi izprast sīkāk, bet ar 200 KSps Tu adekvāti vari nolasīt signālu, kura spektrā nav nekā virs 100 kHz. Ja būs, Tu iegūsi nepareizu nolasījumu, Tavs nociparotais grafiks neatbildīs reālajam sprieguma grafikam. Tas nozīmē, ka 1) augstāku frekvenci par Fs/2, kur Fs ir semplinga frekvence, Tu nevari nomērīt ar doto ACP, 2) obligāti jāliek zemfrekvenču filtrs uz Fs/2, vai kā citādi jānodrošina, ka ieejā nenonāk augstākas frekvences signāli (tai skaitā visuresošais gluži parastais troksnis).

----------


## abergs

> Ja varētu tad izskaidrojiet man par tiem sempliem. Konstrukcija ko Es saliku ir max 200KSPS. Ko ar viņiem mēra, cik tas daudz? Sorry par šādu ņubiku jautājumu, bet man tas interesē...


 Atvainojos, teorijā neesmu baigais specs  :: 
Praktiski:
viss līknes garums 2ms (simulatorā varēja dabūt mazākais 1,37ms)
visa līkne sastāv no 60 ADC nolasījumiem (precīzāk 61, kas būtību nemaina).
Tā radās dotie cipari. Cik tikko izpīpēju tas varētu būt 33 kSPS.
P.S.
Šī konstrukcija vairāk tapusi pašapmācībai.Un ja lauka apstākļos var apskatīties barokļa pulsācijas,kas ļerkst -skaļrunis
vai pastiprinātājs vai pamērīt tahoģeneratota frekvenci, arī tad ieliktais laiks nav veltīgi patērērēts.

----------


## GuntisK

Tādā gadījumā-kur var palasīt par to teoriju?

----------


## karloslv

nezinu, kur vissmukāk un saprotamāk tas ir izstāstīts (pašam būs Tev jāparokas), bet kā pirmo linku varu iedot šo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyquist%E2 ... ng_theorem

Tā pamatīgi iebraukt DSP lietās aizņem daudz laika. Sākumā liekas, ka Tu visu saproti, bet to, ko nesaproti, noliec malā. Paiet gadi divi un saproti, ka ne vella neesi pareizi sapratis, un viss ir daudz vienkāršāk vai sarežģītāk, kā uz to paskatās  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Beidzot noformēju konstrukciju korpusā.   ::   Menu spiedpogas ir no gaismas diodēm-citu neko nevarēju izdomāt, bet vismaz oriģināli.  :: 

Iespējas: 
1) PLAY/STOP režīms
2)Diapazons V/DIV (0,5v;1v;2v;5v)
3)Diapazons ms/DIV (0,05ms;0,1ms;0,2ms;0,5ms;1ms;2ms)
4)Līdzstrāvas/Maiņstrāvas režīmi
5)Pozitīvā/Negatīvā sinhronizācija
6)Programmiskā "stara" centrēšana.
Maksimālais pieļaujamais spriegums ieejā= +/-25v. Kā jau iepriekš minēju max pārveidošanas frekvence-200KSPS. 
Lai arī nav nekāds Tektronixss, man patīk.   ::  Ja kādu ieinteresēja shēma, source kodi, šeit būs adrese no kurienes es par viņu uzzināju: http://forum.roboclub.ru/IPBoard/index. ... c=131&st=0 . Liels paldies autoram.
Foto:

Sinusoīda uz displeja:


Kopumā feins aparātiņš sanāca.   ::

----------


## Vikings

Skaistas konstrukcijas jums abiem. Esmu par tāda būvēšanu domājis, tagad būs iedvesma uztaisīt sev arī, izskatās reāli.

----------


## abergs

> Menu spiedpogas ir no gaismas diodēm-citu neko nevarēju izdomāt, bet vismaz oriģināli.


 Arī neko citu nevarēju izdomāt tā kā atbalstu!  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ja vien kaut nedaudz varētu pacelt to frekvenci-kaut vai līdz 200KHz, tad tas būtu gandrīz vai ideāls zemfrekvences oscilogrāfs. Bet arī šis noder.  ::  HPS5 piemēram tiek izmantots ADC TDA8703. Visas sistēmas vadība uz PIC16C65uP. Jāsaka visai līdzīga konstrukcija. Jāpapēta tuvāk...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ja vien kaut nedaudz varētu pacelt to frekvenci-kaut vai līdz 200KHz, tad tas būtu gandrīz vai ideāls zemfrekvences oscilogrāfs. Bet arī šis noder.  HPS5 piemēram tiek izmantots ADC TDA8703. Visas sistēmas vadība uz PIC16C65uP. Jāsaka visai līdzīga konstrukcija. Jāpapēta tuvāk...


 Vispār super, ko tādu uzķīlēt... piedāvāju ierosinājumu veikt signāla strobēšanu, tad vilks līdz pat gigaherciem.... nekas tavā osciloskopā nav jāmaina, vienīgi starp signāla avotu un oscilogrāfu jāpieslēdz strobēšanas ierīce...

----------


## GuntisK

Hmmm-par strobēšanu nebiju iedomājies. Bet man pašam liekas ka nav tomēr tik vienkārši.   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Hmmm-par strobēšanu nebiju iedomājies. Bet man pašam liekas ka nav tomēr tik vienkārši.


 Būtībā starp oscilogrādu un signālu stāv elektronisks slēdzis, kuru ieslēdz pikosekunžu impulsi no ģeneratora... ģeneratora un signāla avota frekvences atšķiras, piemēram par 50 - 100 kHz, ja nemaldos un to var novērot uz zemfrekvences osciloskopa... pikosekunžu impulsus var iegūt ar līnijas nogriezni un taisnstūra impulsu ģeneratora.... sākumā varētu pamēģināt līdz kādiem 50 - 500 MHz
Par slēdzi laikam var izmantot PIN diodes, ja nemaldos...

----------


## karloslv

Ja jūs vēl tam oscilim pieliktu funkciju ģeneratoru, tad ārēja sinhronizēšana nebūtu nepieciešama, un paveras daudz jauku iespēju ķēžu analīzei - signāla kropļojumu, aiztures u.tml. mērīšanai. Kaut vai RMS tam pašam oscilim jau varētu pielikt, būtu fīča.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ja jūs vēl tam oscilim pieliktu funkciju ģeneratoru, tad ārēja sinhronizēšana nebūtu nepieciešama, un paveras daudz jauku iespēju ķēžu analīzei - signāla kropļojumu, aiztures u.tml. mērīšanai. Kaut vai RMS tam pašam oscilim jau varētu pielikt, būtu fīča.


 šitā ideja der lēni mainīgu procesu oscilografēšanai 24 stundās ( datus ik pēc 1min ieraksta atmiņā un attēlo kā līkni uz ekrāna )
piemēram portatīvs SID monitors...

----------


## abergs

> Ja vien kaut nedaudz varētu pacelt to frekvenci-kaut vai līdz 200KHz, tad tas būtu gandrīz vai ideāls zemfrekvences oscilogrāfs. Bet arī šis noder.  HPS5 piemēram tiek izmantots ADC TDA8703. Visas sistēmas vadība uz PIC16C65uP. Jāsaka visai līdzīga konstrukcija. Jāpapēta tuvāk...
> 
> 
>  Vispār super, ko tādu uzķīlēt... piedāvāju ierosinājumu veikt signāla strobēšanu, tad vilks līdz pat gigaherciem.... nekas tavā osciloskopā nav jāmaina, vienīgi starp signāla avotu un oscilogrāfu jāpieslēdz strobēšanas ierīce...


 Strobēšana atrisinās vērojot tikai periodiskus signālus.Atsevišķu impulsu analīzei vienīgais ir paplašināt joslu.



> Ja jūs vēl tam oscilim pieliktu funkciju ģeneratoru, tad ārēja sinhronizēšana nebūtu nepieciešama, un paveras daudz jauku iespēju ķēžu analīzei - signāla kropļojumu, aiztures u.tml. mērīšanai. Kaut vai RMS tam pašam oscilim jau varētu pielikt, būtu fīča.


 Tik smalkai analīzei prasās ekrāns ar lielāku izšķirtspēju(gan jau ar laiku kļūs pieejamāki dvd pleijeru vai "gameboy" displeji).
Tādu aparātu par "kabatas" vairs nenosauksi  ::  
Pašreiz varētu mēģināt mobiļņiku displejus-netā par NOKIA displeju pieslēgšanu ir diezgan daudz.

----------


## karloslv

Tas tiesa. Mobilajiem gan tā izšķirtspēja ir ap 100-200 pikseļiem. Toties par nedaudz lielākām naudiņām jau var dabūt šādus displejus:
http://www.knjn.com/ShopLCD_graphic.html

Tie EPSON modeļi gan ir bez kontroliera.

----------


## Epis

jā tie Epson displeji ir lēti un lieli ar tādu varētu sanākt labs oscils, man pašam gribētos oscilu kas piespraužās pie VGA LCD monitora piemēram 17' un attēlo visu ko vaig  :: 
 vienīgi man vaig tādu oscilu ap 50Mhz + iespēju ierakstīt atmiņā vairāk par 1000 provēm (kā tagadējam oscilam), kautkad būs arī jāmēģina uztaisīt savs oscils.

----------


## GuntisK

Eu,eu,eu! Epi -piebremzē drusku. Pabeidz līdz galam kaut vienu projektu! Visu i reizē nav iespējams dabūt.

----------


## Epis

Tādēļ ka man nav tāda oscila daudzas lietas arī iet daudz lēnāk un arī apstājās ! 
 Kā piemērma tas peles videosensors, kur es ieliku video kur redzams kad tas sensors nez kāpēc ie iet kautkādā miega režīmā bet lai noskaidrotu kādēļ tas tā vaig Oscilu ar spēju ierakstīt atmiņā lielu laika intervālu ap 1ms vai pat sekundi un oscilam jāiet ar ātrumu pie 4Msps jo tur seriālais signāls starp peles sensoru un plati iet ar 2mhz frekvenci. 
piemēram lai izpētītu web kameras Full speed USB kura ātrums ir 12Mbits/second vaig vēl ātrāku aparātu 24Msps, tākā es pie daudzām lietām pat nevaru ķerties klāt kamēr nebūšu uztaisījis vai nopircis kādu jaudīgāku instrumentu  :: 

bieži arī vaig maza ātruma daudzkanālu oscilu ap 500-100 Ksps kur būt kādi 8 kanāli, piemēram taisot to soļu motora L298 draiveri daudz laika paiet testējot mainot tos kanālus un pētot ja būt uzreiz daudzkanālu oscils tad varētu ietaupīt laiku un dabūt precīzākus rezultātus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ka ar tām shēminam, kas slēdzmas pie kompja vai TV. Tur jau gan strobēšana, gan n-ti kanāli iespejami.

----------


## GuntisK

Pie kompja vēl saprotami, bet pie TV slēgšana gan ne pārāk. Tāds indikators vien sanāks...

----------


## abergs

Apgūstot C (C30) sanāca:
*Kabatas "oscilografs"-2*
[attachment=5:1bz1dxr5]P01.GIF[/attachment:1bz1dxr5]
Konstrukcijas pamatā divi jēdzieni: *portatīvs* un *autonoms*. 
[attachment=1:1bz1dxr5]p02.gif[/attachment:1bz1dxr5]
Displejā "pelēkā gradācijas" videosignāls.
Displejs no NOKIA5110,
Procis dsPIC1010 (rev 0x1000),
Izvērse (viss ekrāns) 200,100,50,20,10,5,2,1 milisek.,500,200 mksek.
Amplitūda (viss displejs) 0,1;0,2;0,5;1;2;5;10;20;50 Vpeak.
Barošana: 3,6V (3 AAA akumularori), indikācijas laikā ~70mA, mērījumu ~250 mA, var arī no tīkla bloka.
Aslēgšanas taimeris ~ 8 minūtes.
AC/DC ieeja.
Sorry, labākas bildes tieši neizdevās pievienot...  ::  
[attachment=0:1bz1dxr5]OSC.rar[/attachment:1bz1dxr5]
Shema uz 2(3) platēm (daži nomināli atšķiras):
Analogā daļa ņemta no HPS5 - releju vietā komutātori,cits opamps.
Papildus nācās likt atsevišķu xtal ģeneratoru jo šai proča rev. nestrādā OSC2 kāja.
Resursu vajadzētu pietikt arī F-metram, vēl nesanāca palaist.
Dažas motāžas bildes:
[attachment=4:1bz1dxr5]P026.gif[/attachment:1bz1dxr5]
[attachment=3:1bz1dxr5]P031.gif[/attachment:1bz1dxr5]
[attachment=2:1bz1dxr5]P032.gif[/attachment:1bz1dxr5]

----------

